# Is it the Food?!



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,
We've been feeding Kipper Natural Instinct since the Tuesday after we brought her home (2 weeks ago tomorrow) because the Hills puppy food the breeder sent us home with stinks of wet dog!!!
She's been absolutely brilliant and apart from a mad five minutes a few times a day she is generally lovely.
About 1 1/2 ago I gave her a handful of Hills as some training treats(doing some sit, recall, lie down etc) For the last 40 minutes or so she has been a pain in the butt!! She's really bitey, madly chewing on anything and everything she can get her teeth into (including my husband!) and seems really restless.
Usually by this time of night she's flat out.
Do you think it could be the Hills or have we just been lucky so far??!!

Pip X


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

a friend tested her dog with a hand full of bakers after changing his food which made him les hyper. 

after he had the bakers he went loopy chwing everything, so yeah its a good chance the food has sent her loopy. Hills isnt one of the best.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

kendal said:


> a friend tested her dog with a hand full of bakers after changing his food which made him les hyper.
> 
> after he had the bakers he went loopy chwing everything, so yeah its a good chance the food has sent her loopy. Hills isnt one of the best.


Hi Kendal,
I was going to bin the Hills but I've run out of sausages (which she LOVES!!) so just grabbed a handful of Hills out of the cupboard, I was too lazy to chop up the dried liver I've got in the freezer! That'll teach me!
She's calmed down now but the change in her was horrible!
I'm a real believer in 'you are what you eat' with my kids as my son has a wheat and dairy intolerance which makes him foul if he has either, so Im really interested to know if food has the same effect on dogs.
Pip X


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it can make such a difference, with dried food everything is concentrated, they pack lots of stuff in it. and more of it is artificial and full of sugar and preservatives. but Bakers is the worse offender its like blue smarties. 

my wee brother is very sensitive to sugar and Enumbers so we have to be very careful what her gets, unfortunately his dad doesn't always think about this and they come home with him bouncing off the ceiling.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George is on NI but still has mad bitey moments. Think it is teething and age, not necessarily food. Just be firm and conssitent , so settles down


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

PipE said:


> I was too lazy to chop up the dried liver I've got in the freezer! That'll teach me!


When I make dried liver, I microwave it for a few minutes first, then cut it into tiny pieces, then bake it in the oven until dried. That way it's already cut up and much easier to use. I just keep it in the fridge as it's dried and it never seems to go off.


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Hiya, is it hills science plan? If so I tried blossom on it and I found she was restless and bitey but couldnt say 4 sure if that was the cause but apparently it has e numbers in it! We have switched 2 burns because it is holistic and over the week we changed she has calmed. It could b their age, I dont know but believe u r what u eat. Blossom still have her moments but overall at 10wks she is listening, responding and happier!xx


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> Hiya, is it hills science plan? If so I tried blossom on it and I found she was restless and bitey but couldnt say 4 sure if that was the cause but apparently it has e numbers in it! We have switched 2 burns because it is holistic and over the week we changed she has calmed. It could b their age, I dont know but believe u r what u eat. Blossom still have her moments but overall at 10wks she is listening, responding and happier!xx


Hi, 
Yes it is Science Plan. She's been back to normal since the night before last's funny hour so I'm pretty sure that's what it was. She has her normal mad 5 minutes every now and then (particularly likes to bite hubby!) but on the whole she's lovely. I might wait a few days and give her another handful just to see what happens.
I too am a real believer in 'you are what you eat'.

Pip X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmm, you've got me thinking PipE.

For everyone who is feeding NI. Do you give any dried treats. I use Coachies, Natures Menu-treats, dried fish. As well as cut up fresh sausage, chicken & frankfurters.

Helen, if I did make my own liver treats, is it right that you can't give too many in day?

I'm just wondering if I'm 'undoing' the principals behind the NI feeding by giving the above dried treats?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmm, you've got me thinking PipE.

For everyone who is feeding NI. Do you give any dried treats. I use Coachies, Natures Menu-treats, dried fish. As well as cut up fresh sausage, chicken & frankfurters.

Helen, if I did make my own liver treats, is it right that you can't give too many in day?

I'm just wondering if I'm 'undoing' the principals behind the NI feeding by giving the above dried treats?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, that's interesting Pip. I've been giving Izzy Hills as training treats - vet gave me a bag free! She has been much more hyper than usual - I'd been putting it down to her age but I'll cut the Hills out and start using cheese/chicken etc. instead.

Julie, I have wondered the same, especially on puppy class day - Izzy gets through loads of treats with Ciara


----------

